# Adding a Defacto partner to an existing 457 visa



## EricAbroad (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello everyone, I am a Canadian currently studying in Sydney on a student visa while my girlfriend (German) is on a 457 long stay working visa. We have been living together for over 8 months now, joint bank account and all that, so from what I have read here and other internet sources (most notably the Australian Immigration website) I do qualify as a defacto partner. I have heard several things regarding the 1066 application form, but when I looked it up on the immigration website, it appears to just be the form required by the 457 visa holder...

I apologize if this has been asked before, but my searching has come up with conflicting answers: 1 Is it possible to add a defacto partner who is already in the country to a 457 visa? 2 If it is possible, what does the sponsoring employer need to do with regards to MY application? 3 How much is the application fee?

Any help clearing this up would be appreciated!


----------



## EricAbroad (Jul 19, 2012)

Bump, has anyone gone through this specific process?


----------



## deeno88 (Apr 12, 2012)

I am currently going through this ... just lodged my visa 

basically applied for the 457 with primary holder filled in and it just asked for mine and my daughter info


----------



## deeno88 (Apr 12, 2012)

1. yes you can add on

2. get a letter from employer to confirm that they are happy to sponsor your partner and they are aware of your relationship 

3. fee is $350


----------

